# Christian Vander - Magma - Offering



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You can find out more about him online. Thought I would post a few links.






Christian Vander - Hymne Aux Enfants (Zoland)






Christian Vander - Offering - Solitude






Magma The night we died - L'œil d'aigle






Christian Vander solo - To Love


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a lot of his work out there under the name "Magma" and some of it is a little
bit more like rock. Here is another composition that is outside the confines there more.






Magma - Teha


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I've mentioned Vander and Magma often here.

One of my favorite all time bands!

I'm seeing Magma next week here in Los Angeles. They are on a world tour right now. I've seen them several times, and each time leaves me exhausted. Their performances are so intense, it seems like they are going to actually explode at times.

Influences from Coltrane and 20th century classical. How can you go wrong?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Here is one of my favorite recent clips.

That melody that starts at about 1:26 just kills me every time.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

So, I saw Magma perform last night in Los Angeles (they are currently on a North American tour).

UNBELIEVABLE is the word that comes to mind.

To start with, Christian Vander is 68 years old! That would not be unusual, until you see him play drums at the extreme high level he does, for a 2 hour show. And we're talking about some very challenging music, with its myriad of time, tempo, dynamics changes. Most drummers would not even be able to play this stuff at all, let alone a 68 year old.

But the music itself is about as timeless as music can get. 

For those interested, here are he dates for the rest of the tour:

Mar 18 Great American Music Hall San Francisco, California	
Mar 19	Wonder Ballroom Portland, Oregon
Mar 20	The Crocodile Seattle, Washington
Mar 22	Gothic Theatre Englewood, Colorado
Mar 27	The Mohawk Austin, Texas	
Mar 30	Underground Arts Philadelphia, Pennsylvania
Apr 1 (Le) Poisson Rouge New York, New York	
Apr 2 The Opera House Toronto, CAN


----------

